# (Resolved) Hyperthreading in BIOS



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

How can i remove/turn off hyperthreading (temporarily) in my BIOS? I run Windows XP, Pentium 4 2.56 GHz


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

You can if you BIOS lets you, If it does try this
Reboot PC 
When It Start's, press F10, Del, Esc or what is it for the BIOS Setup. 
Select "Advanced" 
Select "Power on Option" 
Select "Hyper-Threading" 
Change the status from Enable to Disable. 
Save changes and exit. 

I imagine that it will, If not....

Just messege back here. (please do not create a new thread)

Have a nice day.

Jay.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*



Jaymie1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome To TSF.
> 
> ...


i looked under advanced and there is no "power on option" option.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*



TeRRoR.KhAoZ said:


> How can i remove/turn off hyperthreading (temporarily) in my BIOS? I run Windows XP, Pentium 4 2.56 GHz


yeah... can someone help me?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Hello Terror and Welcome to TSF. 
In order to help you we'll need a little more system info.
What is the make and model of your motherboard? If it's a Dell, HP, ETC what's the make and model of the system? Without knowing the system info we can't tell you how to disable it in the BIOS.

Matt


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Mainboard-

Bus(es) AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
MP Support 1 CPU
Model D845EBT
Version AAA92334-304
Serial Number IMBT22300703
BIOS Version VPRMTX - 20020618
BIOS Date 06/18/02
BIOS Vendor Intel Corp.
SMBIOS Version BT84510A.31T.0005.P04.0206181600
Plug and Play Version AAA92334-304
SMBIOS/DMI Version 2.3

CPU-

Model x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 4

General Information- 

Windows System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

Kernel Type Uniprocesssor Free


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Look at page 4.


> Hyper-Threading Technology
> This BIOS setting is present
> only on Intel® Desktop Boards
> that support Hyper-Threading
> ...


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Everest Report


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Hello again Terror. Your P4 does not support Hyperthreading. Hyperthreading was not supported until P4 3.06ghz.

Part of your Everest Report.
CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported 

Why do you think you need to disable Hyperthreading?


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

i am trying to play this game Black and White made by EA games. i had gone to their forums for help because everytime i tried to play the game, immediately after the splash screen the game crashed and my computer restarted with a brief flash of a blue screen. the forums had given turning hyperthreading off as a solution to my problem.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

Terror start a new thread in the link below. I'll continue following up on your problem as I stated in my PM.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Hyperthreading in BIOS*

alright thanks


----------

